# A new spalt pattern to me?



## rob3232 (Mar 7, 2014)

Walnut heartwood with a twist... I think it is super cool?? Anybody ever see any pattern like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

I never seen walnut heart wood punk up like that. I'm guessing the wood died from a lightning strike. Just a WAG though. Very cool wood. I hope you plan on having that stabilized. 

Could you show a zoomed out pic too?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you live on or near a nuclear waste disposal site?

You seem to find the coolest stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry Rob I didn't realize you had posted this in the Showcase section. I bet Doc didn't either. Due to you asking about the charatistic of a wood I just assumed we were in the Characteristics of Wood section. NOW you can post more pics lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 7, 2014)

That is WAY cool of a piece of walnut! I look at that and see box lids! Would love to have a piece like that. (Really, who wouldn't want to have a piece that awesome?!?!?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice wood rob!! I have never seen anything like it?!?! You should bring some to our next gathering for further inspection

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 8, 2014)

Rob, it's superficially somewhat similar to the stuff you sent me, but those heavy black areas are weird. At first glance I thought they must be bark inclusion, but then I realized that many of them are clearly associated with the spalt lines.

I the pieces you sent me there was about half heartwood, half sapwood and obviously this LOOKS like sapwood. I agree w/ Kevin ... I've never seen heartwood that rotten out of color. Just here and there you can see very small section of normal heartwood color. This is weird indeed. How big an area do these pics represent?


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the whole piece. It measures 7 x 25 x 1 1/8.
It is all heartwood, The spalt I find seems to always have that yellow punky color associated with it.
There are some soft punky spots around the knots but otherwise it is pretty sound. I agree on stabilizing though. 
Actually, I see quite a lot of heartwood that rotten out of color. Usually around a broken limb or some type of hole in a log. Only a small percentage of the time it has some black line spalt. 
Never seen the round black pattern before in walnut or any other specie but would think it is out there?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wild pattern for sure...and nice boot(see above photo's)



Scott (is it soft? the boot) B

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful driveway Rob. Almost looks like a mosaic in an art museum. Nice wood too - you want me to stabilize it?


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful driveway Rob. Almost looks like a mosaic in an art museum. Nice wood too - you want me to stabilize it?


Actually it is a very heavy bench. The driveway is hiding under about three inches of ice  Hmm.. Are you trying to trick me into sending this to you so you can accidentally misplace it?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

rob3232 said:


> Actually it is a very heavy bench. The driveway is hiding under about three inches of ice  Hmm.. Are you trying to trick me into sending this to you so you can accidentally misplace it?


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm thinking it will be no accident......



Scott (but you can call it that if it makes you feel better) B


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm, bird peck spalt maybe?


----------

